# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Entrevista en profundidad a Juan Tamariz

## Aminoliquid

Muy buenas,

Por aquí os paso esta bonita entrevista que le hicieron al maestro hace pocos días.


Un saludo y espero que la disfrutéis   :302:

----------

